# Farben nach Spielabsturz und darauf folgendes PC ausschalten zu hell



## -GS-Master (27. März 2008)

Seas

Hab WinVista und dort hab ich von der CD aus Quake-3-Arena gestartet.
Unter dem Spiel öffnete sich plötzlich die Registrierungsdatei von meinem Laptop.
Das Spiel stürzte daraufhin auch noch ab und musste den PC ausschalten, da er nicht mehr reagierte.

Nachdem der PC hochgefahren war und alle Daten geladen hatte schaltete sich der Monitor um und die Farben wurden viel zu hell Dargestellt. Dieser Fehler ist komischerweise jetzt nach jedem Einschalten und er geht nur weg, wenn ich das genannte Spiel öffne und schließe. 

Könnt ihr mir vieleicht sagen wie ich diesen Käse umgehen kann, also vermeide dass sich die Farben umstellen.

Danke an alle


----------



## fluessig (28. März 2008)

Ohje, das ist echt mies. Diese Farben kommen natürlich von Quake3 - dessen Engine nimmt die Einstellungen vor (sieht man z.B. auch unter XP wenn man zwei Bildschirme hat und auf einem Q3 läuft).

Meine Idee wäre jetzt den Grafikkartentreiber zu "resetten". 
1. Weg: Installier einen aktuellen Treiber
2. Weg: Versuch mal unter Systemsteuerung->System->Hardware->Gerätemanager (falls das unter Vista noch so heisst) einen anderen Grafikkartentreiber zu wählen für die Grafikkarte. Irgendeinen Standardtreiber gibt es bestimmt auch unter Vista. Wenn das was gebracht hat, dann versuch nochmal deinen Treiber zu wählen.


----------



## Rode407 (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo! 

Ich habe das selbe Problem, nur dass es bei mir bei einem Call of Duty 1 absturz passierte (läuft anscheinend nicht auf Vista)!

Grafiktreiber habe ich deinstalliert, neu runter geladen und neu installiert, bringt nix!
(Meine Grafikkarte: Radeon HD 3450)

Weiß jemand weiter? Das nervt echt, dass man immer in das Spiel rein und wieder raus muss bis die Helligkeit wieder weggeht!

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Rode407 (7. November 2008)

Hat keiner eine Ahnung


----------



## Wilson (19. Juli 2010)

Hi @ all

also ich hatte das selbe Problem mal mit Dark Messiah of Might and Magic, das Spiel ist abgestürzt und danach war der Bildschirm unerträglich hell, habe alles mögliche versucht, Treiber neu, Gammaeinstellung an der Grafikkarte.... alles nichts genützt, das einzige was alles wieder normal gemacht hat war eine RESETFUNKTION im MONTIORMENÜ (also über die tasten am montior) also wenn ihr das habt, dann wird das Bild wieder normal.

Ich hoffe es hilft euch weiter....


Gruß
Wilson


----------

